# I made that Paula Deen Cake from Oprah!!



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I made that Paula Deen Cake from Oprah on friday
Miss Paula Deen better WORK!
I just hope I can make it to the store to buy her books before I have a Heart attack!


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

So it was good?


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

OH MY GOD!
I'm not use to such heavy cooking (1 box of cream cheese 1 box of sugar)
So it sat like an entire Thanksgiving dinner
BUT ITS GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeelover (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh, I love Paula Dean's cooking. I made her Italian chicken soup tonight and I loved it, so did my sisters and my mom. My mom liked it because it was healthy and low-carb, which I'm not really concerned about, but a lot of people are.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I watched a segment of one of her shows yesterday - Yuck! She made some cake with huge huge amount of cream chees, butter, and A PPOUND of sugar. I'm sure it was tasty (if you like that sort of thing), but it's not for me.

Later in the episode she made "fried butter." I'm not kidding - yikes! Butter and - what else, cream cheese - made into balls, dredged in bread crumbs, and fried. Gimme a break! Everyone knows you need to add a cup of mayo to the recipe <LOL>

shel


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I would LOVE to try that cake:bounce: but I think it would set my diet back by a few years or so. I love that sort of stuff way too much to have just a little bit. I guess I'll just have to dream about it. You'll have to give me a reporrt on it


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I KNOW I SAW THE FRIED BUTTER! She use to gross me out also but I saw her on O and said "let me try it ,its not so bad" and I watched her all day sunday
People tell me its Once in a while food Not everyday cooking so....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would rather have 2 tblsps of something very rich then 6 oz. of something of lesser richness.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Whats that mean? Is she not a good Rep for southern Cooking? I like her because there is no Pretense, shes not trying to be a fancy pants like stewart (Polish form Jersey)
Shes her, this is her cooking, and this is her peoples cooking now get your hands dirty and your arteries clogged!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

No,No, I'm just saying I don't shy away from rich things.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a kick out of her saying on Friday when Oprah commented on the richness of the cake. Her reply was that she was a cook, not a doctor. She is so down to earth and that it what makes me like her as much as I do.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

AGREE! I think SHE should have a daytime show NOT Rachel Ray who is NOT good with a live audience!


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh my gosh! That would be awesome. She has such a great personality. I’d watch that show everyday. She had me rolling with laughter Friday when she spilled the vanilla in the batter.:lol: I got her cook book for Christmas this year and it has so many great recipes and I think it would be great to see her make all of her stuff. She even has a recipe on how to make your own Vanilla Extract and Condensed Milk. I haven’t tried any of the recipes yet but am planning to have a little dinner party soon with some friends.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes! They missed the mark with Ray BIG TIME! She is UNWATCHABLE! Live I use to like her!


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I only caught one of her shows but I will never watch it again.

For some reason her constant talking drives me CRAZY.:talk:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

since we are bashing TV food personalities, i have to tell you that i was watching Semi homemade cooking w/Sandra Lee.:blush:.. well she made an awful excuse for a creme brulee... lemon jell-o pudding, studded with fresh blueberries and bruleed is NOT A CREME BRULEE!!!!!!!!!!  she said "you have GOT to get the recipe for this!" .. thats not a recipe! oh my gosh, she and rachael ray are disgusting. why are those people on tv? i know that there are other people way more deserving, and talented out there.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Amen to that, Pan!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

On another food-related website, Ms. Lee is refered to as the "Semi-Ho Maiden."

Oh. If you want to be really sick, you've GOT to see her "recipe" for her Kwanzaa Cake. It's the only "pastry" that I know of featuring Corn-Nuts!


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I liked Ray when she was on TAPE so you can edit out her snaping at people and her rude slips. On LIVE TV its like your watching someone between trips to the bathroom to visit "the white lady"
Paula would fit much better between Regis and the View (I know I'm surprised she can fit in to anything)


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

WHAT?!?! Kwanzaa cake featuring corn nuts! that is soooo wrong on so many levels... are you sure she didnt add fuel to the stereotypical fire by adding watermelon and fried chicken? i cannot stand her..


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

THATS GREAT! I guess she not winning any FOOD CHANNEL AWARDS!???
Whats that about!!?
Lets have ChefTalk Awards Next!:lol:


----------

